# RPG Sales of 2022



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2022)

Drivethru PDF Sale Page.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2022)

30% off Triple Ace Games PDFs for another 16 days.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 1, 2022)

Azukail Games has marked the following items, normally $1.49 each, down to $1.12 for the next week. Click on the links to apply the discount coupons:

_100 Encounters for the Post-Apocalyptic Forest_ (system neutral)
_100 Encounters for the Post-Apocalyptic Forest_ (Mutant Future)
_100 Hooks and Rumours to Hear in the New World_ (7th Sea)
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks again  for your dedication and hard work, V.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 3, 2022)

Spes Magna Games has just released their _Epiphany Bundle_, which collects five _Swords & Wizardry_-compatible OSR products at 57% off:

_Demi-Human Adventurers_ offers dwarf, elf, gnome, and halfling race-as-class character options.
_El Mariachi de Combate_ is a character class that blends musical and martial prowess.
_The Bard_ presents not only the eponymous character class, but also new spells and magic items.
_The Magus_ is a new character class that divines both the past and the future, and includes a dozen new spells.
_World War Weird Classes_ is an expansion for the _OWB001: WWII: Operation WhiteBox_ OSR campaign setting from Small Niche Games, introducing ten new classes such as the Zombie, Gremlin, and Demi-God.
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2022)

New Year New Game Sale 12 days of up to 35% off on over 4,000 PDFs.

Drivethru New Year New Game 6 Bundles. 39-52% off on things like 5e Southlands and Achtung Cthullhu 2d20

DM's Guild New Year Sale.

Storyteller's Vault New Year New Game Sale.


----------



## darjr (Jan 5, 2022)

Expanse! Modern AGE & Expanse RPG Bundle


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 5, 2022)

Frog God Games has marked their 5E adventure _By Dawn's Early Light_ down to $4 from its normal price of $9.99 for the entire month of January. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 5, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing's _Game Retailer Guide_ is the Deal of the Day until 11 AM EST tomorrow morning! Between now and then, it's discounted down to $3.98, 60% off its normal price.



> Written by a career game store owner, the _Game Retailer Guide_ is a how-to industry manual that contains everything you need to know in order to start and run a successful game-selling business. Topics covered by it include Administration & Planning; Building and Equipping the Store; Competitive Analysis; Products and Services; Marketing & Advertising; Operations; Financials; Advanced Lessons; and Growth.
> 
> If you want to make your living in a field you can enjoy every day — and want to kick off the New Year by seeing how you can do that — this book is the ideal resource and its topics start from the thought, “I’d like to sell games for a living.”



_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 8, 2022)

Azukail Games has released several new products, which will be discounted for the next week. Click on the following links to apply the discount coupons:

_100 Tips and Tricks for Being a Better Game Master_ (system neutral) is marked down to $1.49 from $1.99.
_100 Things to Find, See and Hear in a Forest_ (Black Spear) is reduced to $0.94 from $1.25.
_d66 Forbidden Lands Knickknacks_ (Year Zero Engine/Symbaroum) is $0.75, marked down from $0.99.
_Map - Village 2_ is reduced from $2.50 to $1.88.
The _One Week Bundle: Gold Best Sellers_ is eight products for $6.85, rather than the $13.70 they'd go for individually. This bundle will be removed from sale on Thursday, January 13th, so hurry and grab it before then!
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 10, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing is currently offering _Magic of the Old West_, a supplement for their  _Cthulhu Live 3rd Edition_ LARP, for only $0.20! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Cthulhu Live_ itself is currently marked down to $4.99 from its normal price of $9.99 until January 16th as part of DriveThruRPG's "New Year, New Game" sale.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Bravesteel25 (Jan 10, 2022)

Humble Bundle going on for Star Trek Adventures with four more days to go.


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2022)

More Borg compatible titles at Bundle of Holding

Adventures and such, I think.






						Bundle of Holding - Borged!
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Voadam (Jan 10, 2022)

For First page reference

Bundle of Holding usually weekly RPG bundles for massive discounts.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 10, 2022)

For First Page Reference

Humble Bundle bundles of Games, Books, and Software at different levels for huge discounts that occasionally includes RPGs.


----------



## darjr (Jan 13, 2022)

Warpland deal of the day for $1.70 instead of $8.50.




__





						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 13, 2022)

darjr said:


> More Borg compatible titles at Bundle of Holding
> 
> Adventures and such, I think.
> 
> ...



I bought it, it's great. Yes, a bunch of adventures, a bestiary and some setting stuff. Worth the price of admission for sure.


----------



## darjr (Jan 13, 2022)

Got a 3D printer? Then this bundle is for you! Humble RPG Bundle: Dragonlock and Ravenfell 3D Printables from Fat Dragon Games


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 15, 2022)

Ennead Games has, for a limited time only, put out their _Mega Bundle 2022_, collecting *over four hundred* PDFs of over $600 in total value together for only $39.99!

This bundle will only be available until February 15th, at which point it will be taken down.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2022)

Dog House Rules PDFs 33% off this weekend.


----------



## darjr (Jan 17, 2022)

Midgard Worldbook for 5e is 20% off til Jan 31st 2022









						Midgard Worldbook for 5th Edition - Kobold Press Store
					

Adventure In a Dark World of Deep Magic! It is an age of war. Civilization slowly gives way to encroaching wilderness, and once-mighty empires now lie beneath the waves. Only magic and the warmth of hope keeps lights aglow when dread things prowl, and priestly wardings are bent by demonic rage...




					koboldpress.com


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing is having a 10th anniversary sale. Dystopia Rising their postapocalyptic RPG is 90% off for about five days.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 19, 2022)

d20PFSRD Publishing is offering their newest supplement, the _Eldryn_ for PF2, for only $1 (normally $2.99).

This offer is good for the first fifty customers only. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## ART! (Jan 19, 2022)

Looking through completed D&D 5E-compatible Kickstarters, I followed a link and I discovered that Dread Unicorn Games' _The Gods Have Spoken_ is crazy on sale. 28 new deities among 3 pantheons, with related subclasses. The quality seems at least okay, but the pdf is marked down from $15 to $5, the b&w softcover $22 down to $11, b&w sc + pdf $27 down to $11, the color hardcover $40 to $30, and hc + pdf $55 to $30.


----------



## darjr (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Alzrius (Jan 25, 2022)

darjr said:


>



Isn't that a 90% discount?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2022)

Alzrius said:


> Isn't that a 90% discount?



It is actually on sale for $2.80 down from $14.00.

A great deal I would jump on if I didn't already own it.

A great premise of the World is ending from a Mythos Apocalypse, so we use a terrible ritual to send a party back in time to pre-Apocalypse to hopefully stop it from happening even without decent information on the exact cult cause. Go.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 26, 2022)

DMs Guild Winter Sale. 30% off Rime of the Frostmaiden and Arctic titles. 9 days.


----------



## darjr (Jan 26, 2022)

STARTER COLLECTION
The Adventurer’s Almanac
DM Campaign Tracker
PC Pearls
GM Gems
BONUS COLLECTION
Dungeon Alphabet
Monster Alphabet
Cthulhu Alphabet
50 Fantastic Functions for the D50
How to Write Adventure Modules That Don’t Suck





__





						Support the Goodman Games Bundle of Holding|Goodman Games
					






					goodman-games.com


----------



## Froderik (Jan 29, 2022)

Modiphius New Year sale. Up to 80% off. 7 days. 

Modiphius UK

Modiphius US


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 29, 2022)

For a limited time, Fat Goblin Games has released a _Stranger Stuff Print Bundle_, where the books are marked down by 45% from their usual price.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 29, 2022)

Parts Per Million has just released their _2022 Adventure Awaits Bundle_ of 5E materials. Right now the bundle is marked down by 40%, but as of Monday the savings will be reduced to only 20% off the current price, so act fast!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't know if this is a sale but I noticed a lot of the Chuubo's Wish Granting Engine RPG PDFs are 75% off their old prices.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing's Vampire the Dark Ages PDFs are 90% off for the next week.

Same for their Vampire the Masquerade 20th Anniversary line.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 1, 2022)

In celebration of the Lunar New Year, Skirmisher Publishing is offering 80% off (marking it down to $0.20 from $0.99) their _Shui Hu, the Water Tiger_ product, which presents a new creature for D&D 5E. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2022)

The Unbreakable Asian adventure anthologies are on sale for 30% off for the lunar new year (sale goes through Feb. 15).


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2022)

Role for Charity charity T-Shirt sale with PDF bundle and coupons. A fundraiser for NHS charities.

The 18 pound (plus 6.60 shipping and handling) fundraiser T-shirt sale gets you the fantasy art T-shirt and RPG PDFs, including EN publishing's Level Up adventure guide, and a bunch of 50% off coupons. If outside the UK you get only the PDFs and coupons due to shipping issues.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 4, 2022)

Codex Integrum has a couple select PDFs at 80% off through February. Includes their Player's Guide, Armor and Missiles of the Ancient World, Reiver's Lament, and two Road to Monsterberg adventure chapters.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing's Werewolf the Apocalypse 20th Anniversary line is on sale this week for 90% off.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2022)

Changeling the Dreaming 20th Anniversary Edition line PDFs are 90% off this week.

So are Wraith the Oblivion 20th Anniversary Edition line PDFs.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 15, 2022)

Troll Lord Games is offering their new D&D 5E adventure, _Castle on the Hill_ for only $1.99 (rather than $7.00) to the first one hundred customers. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Feb 18, 2022)

The DreamSEA Bundle is an itch io sale bundle of 10 tabletop roleplaying games from 10 independent creators from across Southeast Asia, running the gamut of genres and styles: games with GMs and without; themes of mystery, memory, heartbreak, homesickness, and battle beyond the stars.

(disclosure: I am one of the creators involved)

There are tiers ranging from $10 to $50, and you can save as much as 51% when you get the $50 tier.

Maharlika RPG by makapatag
Homebound by Aaron Lim
The Magus by Bianca "momatoes" Raposa
Starlight by Valis Teoh
Shrine: The Siege of Yueyuan by Curious Chimeras
Faster and Faster Still by Sin Posadas (Diwata ng Manila)
Of Promises & Paper Airplanes by Ar-Em Bañas
Pipedream by Kai Poh (Role Over Play Dead)
May Project Na Naman Si Kapitan? by John Erwin
Turo-Turo by Urania Games
Today is Itch Creator Day, so itch.io foregoes its cut, ensuring that more money goes to our team of creators! In addition, the bundle is available for the whole week if you can't get it right away.





__





						The DreamSEA Bundle by momatoes and 10 others
					

The DreamSEA Bundle: up to 10 items starting at $10.00



					itch.io


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 19, 2022)

Frog God Games is currently offering 50% off their _Tome of Alchemy_ for D&D 5th Edition! Click on the link to get it for $15.00 rather than $30.00.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2022)

Select Mage the Ascension 20th Anniversary edition and Mage the Ascension Revised PDFs are 90% off this week.


----------



## darjr (Feb 23, 2022)

Deal of the day at Drivethru is Fantastic Lairs. And it is fantastic.

From SlyFlourish 









						Fantastic Lairs: 23 Boss Battles for your 5e RPG - SlyFlourish | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Fantastic Lairs: 23 Boss Battles for your 5e RPG - The best 5e fantasy roleplaying games are often the most unpredictable. When the plans of the Gamemaster meet the action




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2022)

Most Mutant Chronicles PDFs on sale for 25% off for almost the next month.


----------



## darjr (Feb 28, 2022)

Not an RPG but I think it belongs.

Kindle deal today. $1.99 Dragons of Winter Night.






						Dragons of Winter Night (Dragonlance Chronicles Book 2) - Kindle edition by Weis, Margaret, Hickman, Tracy. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

Dragons of Winter Night (Dragonlance Chronicles Book 2) - Kindle edition by Weis, Margaret, Hickman, Tracy. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.



					smile.amazon.com


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 28, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has marked down _The Adventurers Backpack_ for Castles & Crusades by 50% off for today only! As soon as the clock hits midnight, March 1st, the price goes back up to $20!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2022)

I noticed the price on the Crestfallen RPG dropped to $2.04. It is a 300 page FATE powered RPG about the spirit world in the Bronze Age.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2022)

GM's Day Sale up to 30% off over 70,000 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2022)

Over 70% off on these GM's Day deep discount bundles.


----------



## darjr (Mar 1, 2022)

__





						DriveThruRPG.com - Fat Dragon Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




From FatDragon games. 17 year anniversary sale.

Note there is some kind of affiliation tag on the link, not mine. Which I dint know what it does.


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 2, 2022)

I just noticed that Awfully Cheerful Engine is all on discount in PDF.
The discount was also on the PDF+POD.... making the POD+standard shipping about the same price as the POD alone... Don't know why, don't know how long it will last...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2022)

DM's Guild GM's Day Sale, over 16,000 PDFs.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Mar 2, 2022)

aramis erak said:


> I just noticed that Awfully Cheerful Engine is all on discount in PDF.
> The discount was also on the PDF+POD.... making the POD+standard shipping about the same price as the POD alone... Don't know why, don't know how long it will last...



It's part of DriveThru's GM's Day Sale, which covers a ton of stuff


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2022)

Riot Mind's PDFs are 50% off through March. They do the Trudvang Sagas (and Trudvang 5e), Ruin Masters RPG, and Lex Occultum.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Mar 2, 2022)

Inkwell Ideas has just launched our GM's Day sale: 30% everything in our store using the code GMs2022 as you check out:

Worldographer/Hexographer software
Icon Sets for our software or any program that imports PNG images
Sidequest Decks - every card is a mini-adventure: outline on one side, main map on the other
NPC Portraits Decks - every card is a character: portrait on one side, system neutral personality & background on the other
Creature Decks - we have decks of all the creatures Kobold Press has done for 5e so far as well as creature decks for Dungeon World & Fate
DungeonMorphs - mini dungeon designs on dice or cards


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Mar 3, 2022)

The Call of Cthulhu scenario collection _Does Love Forgive?_ is 'Pay-What-You-Want' on DriveThruRPG for the next two weeks (regular price is USD$5.99). If you download it, instead of paying us, we encourage you to make a donation to organisations supporting people seeking safety from the conflict in Ukraine. Places to donate at the link:

Does Love Forgive? - Chaosium | Call of Cthulhu 7th Edition | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2022)

Steve Jackson Games has a 23% off sale on In Nomine PDFs for the next 4 days.


----------



## darjr (Mar 3, 2022)

This is a fantastic bundle in Itch!






						TTRPGs for Trans Rights in Texas! by Rue (ilananight) and 302 others
					

TTRPGs for Trans Rights in Texas!: 493 items for $5.00



					itch.io


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 4, 2022)

Infinium Games Studios has just released their _Aquilae Cartographer (Lifetime Overland Maps Subscription)_, which contains over 3,600 maps which altogether are over 3.7 gigabytes in size, and for this weekend only it's 50% off, marked down to $74.99!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2022)

GM's Day sale at Storyteller's Vault, over 2,000 PDFs on sale.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 6, 2022)

darjr said:


> This is a fantastic bundle in Itch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to post this. I was concerned it was political and wanted approval first. I'm glad I'm not alone in wanting to bring awareness to this. Some of the games sound real interesting. It's a worthy cause and a good way to get the authors some exposure. 

Also note: If you purchase the bundle you can email the receipt to Hit Point Press and Solarian Games for a free product.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Mar 7, 2022)

darjr said:


> This is a fantastic bundle in Itch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in this bundle. Does anyone know if they just dump 493 products in your library, or is it all under one umbrella bundle? I don't want to flood my library with possibly 400 products I'm not interested in for a few dozen I am.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2022)

TheAlkaizer said:


> I'm interested in this bundle. Does anyone know if they just dump 493 products in your library, or is it all under one umbrella bundle? I don't want to flood my library with possibly 400 products I'm not interested in for a few dozen I am.



My memory from the last time I did an itch bundle was that it was individual downloads, but that was a long while ago.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 7, 2022)

TheAlkaizer said:


> I'm interested in this bundle. Does anyone know if they just dump 493 products in your library, or is it all under one umbrella bundle? I don't want to flood my library with possibly 400 products I'm not interested in for a few dozen I am.



You'll have to download each file. So if there are some you're not interested in, it's easy to skip over them.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2022)

TheAlkaizer said:


> I'm interested in this bundle. Does anyone know if they just dump 493 products in your library, or is it all under one umbrella bundle? I don't want to flood my library with possibly 400 products I'm not interested in for a few dozen I am.



Actually I just bought this and it says: 

"Note: Projects in this bundle are hidden in your library by default untill you first access them in order to avoid flooding your library. You can return to this page at any time to access any projects you wish to show in your library."


----------



## Aeson (Mar 9, 2022)

For those avoiding the Ukraine Invasion thread.









						Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
					

Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00



					itch.io
				




It's a mix of TTRPG and PC games.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 10, 2022)

Autarch is currently offering $5 off their superhero RPG _Ascendant_, which was recently updated to include the latest round of errata. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Mar 12, 2022)

Women in TTRPGs bundle




__





						Women In TTRPG Bundle! by Armanda and 50 others
					

Women In TTRPG Bundle!: 50 items for $30.00



					itch.io


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2022)

Petersen Games looks like it has a 50% off sale for the next 5 days. Cthulhu 5e and Pathfinder stuff.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 13, 2022)

Troll Lord Games is currently offering their Castles & Crusades supplement _Arms & Armor_ for only $2.99 to the first one hundred customers. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

Pathfinder 1e bundle including a hardback. 









						Humble RPG Book Bundle: Pathfinder First Edition Character Options from Paizo Inc.
					

We’ve teamed up with Paizo for our newest bundle. Get books like the hardcover Pathfinder Inner Sea World Guide First Edition. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2022)

darjr said:


> Pathfinder 1e bundle including a hardback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was literally looking that over when you posted.  

There is also a Goodman Games 5e bundle there that adds a few onto a previous one they did.


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

Voadam said:


> I was literally looking that over when you posted.
> 
> There is also a Goodman Games 5e bundle there that adds a few onto a previous one they did.



Holy carp that bundle includes and 20% off coupon at the Goodman store!


----------



## Aeson (Mar 14, 2022)

darjr said:


> Pathfinder 1e bundle including a hardback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something to keep in mind. The physical books have to be ordered from Paizo directly. Their shipping cost could be a lot.


----------



## Zaukrie (Mar 14, 2022)

4 really big bundles on DMsguild right now. Here is the one that has one of my products in it.









						-  | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

-




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> 4 really big bundles on DMsguild right now. Here is the one that has one of my products in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool. 

Here is the link to all four. Two for $9.99 and two for $19.99. 85-89% off.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 15, 2022)

How long are these bundles available? I didn't see a time frame.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2022)

Drivethru Doctors Without Borders Charity Bundles. 

Two for $24.99 and two for $19.99, all over 90% off.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

Select products for Onyx Path's Cavaliers of Mars line of PDFs are on sale for 90% off through it looks like the end of March for Onyx Path's 10th anniversary sale.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

March Madness Sale for the next two weeks, 50% off most Frog God Games PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2022)

Kobold Press has a Sweet 16 sale starting today, the 16th 20% off most products until the 20th on their.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2022)

Humble Bundle Classic Traveller Bundle. Both old classic Traveller books and new Frog God Planet Rasmussen series sci-fi worlds.


----------



## darjr (Mar 20, 2022)

I have one of the original Harn boxed sets and always loved the setting and it's different feel, almost like a scholarly work on an existing world.

Now this for $1!





__





						Beginner's Guide to Hârn - Columbia Games
					






					columbiagames.com
				




FYI, the site is down at the moment. It'll be back I'm sure.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 20, 2022)

40% off James Mishler Games' PDFs for the next week. Lots of Labyrinth Lord OSR stuff.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 21, 2022)

Raging Swan Press has just marked _Shadowed Keep on the Borderlands 5E_, as well as the Pathfinder 1st Edition version of the adventure, down by 50%!

Click on the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2022)

Squeezi Games is clearing out some older products from their collection in April but first they have an 80% off everything sale through March 31.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 25, 2022)

Kort'thalis Publishing is offering their OSR gonzo megadungeon _Cha'alt_ for only $5.00! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this product._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2022)

Voadam said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Here is the link to all four. Two for $9.99 and two for $19.99. 85-89% off.






Aeson said:


> How long are these bundles available? I didn't see a time frame.






Voadam said:


> Drivethru Doctors Without Borders Charity Bundles.
> 
> Two for $24.99 and two for $19.99, all over 90% off.



Drivethru is posting that this is the last week for the Ukraine Doctors Without Borders bundles. Not sure when that last week started began or ends.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 29, 2022)

Autarch has made their _Ascendant Gamemaster Screen_ PDF available for only $2.99! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## John Dallman (Apr 1, 2022)

Steve Jackson Games have a 1-day sale on PDFs to help clear inventory.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Apr 1, 2022)

John Dallman said:


> Steve Jackson Games have a 1-day sale on PDFs to help clear inventory.



I can't decide if this was supposed to be hilarious or not...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing's April Fool's Bundle, $1, over 90% off. Jester's Guide to Defects is the biggest product in the 6 PDF bundle.


----------



## Crusadius (Apr 1, 2022)

Onyx Path Exalted Sale has started on drivethru. Starting with Solar-related products. I believe the non-solar-related products will be on sale 2nd half of April.


----------



## darjr (Apr 1, 2022)

Lost Mine of Phandelver is free on Roll20










						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					t.co


----------



## darjr (Apr 4, 2022)

Drivethru deal of the day is OSE Advanced tome






						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2022)

Psychoda Press has a 30% off sale on some PDFs for the next five days.


----------



## darjr (Apr 5, 2022)

Dragonlance stuff on sale at the DMsGuild 





__





						D&D Adventurers League Sale - D&D Adventurers League Sale  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## darjr (Apr 6, 2022)

SlyFlourish has a Bundle of Holding!






						Bundle of Holding - Exit with a flourish
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 6, 2022)

Kort'thalis Publishing has marked _Cha'alt: Fuchsia Malaise_ down to $5, a 50% reduction! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (Apr 6, 2022)

darjr said:


> SlyFlourish has a Bundle of Holding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every one of these is worth full price, let alone this price!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2022)

RiotMinds has extended its 50% off sale through all of April.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2022)

Paizo's Pathfinder 1e Celebration Sale. 50% off a bunch of in print Paizo PF1e books.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 8, 2022)

Rarr! I'm a Monster Publishing has put up an everything bundle to celebrate their having been in business for ten years.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Apr 9, 2022)

Alphastream put together a quick video on how to claim the starter set adventure Lost Mines of Phandelver for free from roll20


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 9, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has marked their _Potion Generator_ down to $0.75. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2022)

Spectrum Games 20th Anniversary 40% off sale through April. Cartoon Action Hour, Slasher Flick, Capes Cowls and Villains Foul, Retrostar, Macabre Tales and others.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2022)

Battlelords of the 23rd Century 7th Edition Corebook is 25% off through the 17th to celebrate an impending release and a Savage Worlds version kickstarter.


----------



## Jer (Apr 13, 2022)

Old School Essentials on Bundle of Holding this week.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2022)

Sanguine Productions PDFs are 50% off this weekend.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 16, 2022)

Mystical Throne Entertainment has marked their _Tabletop Gaming Guide to the Fey Realm_ down to $2.50! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Crusadius (Apr 16, 2022)

The second half of the Exalted 3E sale has started, with non-Solar pdf products 90% off at drivethru.

Yes, this includes the Dragon-Blooded and Lunars fat-splats.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 19, 2022)

DriveThruRPG is currently having their Best of Print Sale, with 10% off some of their best print titles!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Apr 20, 2022)

Impending DnDBeyond sale, before the sale to WotC is final.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Apr 20, 2022)

20% off everything at Exalted Funeral for 420 day









						Exalted Funeral
					

Publisher and web store for Indie Role Playing games, Role Playing game supplements, weird art, doom, horror, and all that sort of thing.




					www.exaltedfuneral.com


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2022)

25% off all Aegis & Gorgon Artesia PDFs for one week. That includes the comics and graphic novels, the RPG, and systemless setting books.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2022)

Tabletop Adventures has a 25% off Earth Day sale on five of their natural terrain sourcebooks. Through April 26th.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2022)

Kent David Kelley's Old Skull, Dungeon Delver, and Hawk & Moor PDFs are on sale for $0.66 each for a week.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 29, 2022)

_Pathfinder: Goblins!_, the PDF of the graphic novel, is the Deal of the Day at DriveThruComics! For the next fifteen hours, the title is marked down by 40% from its normal price!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2022)

Northern Realms' Bliarion 2e RPG is on sale for 75% off for the next three days. Bronze Age fantasy setting with Spirit based in depth magic system.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 29, 2022)

Nope and nope. I'm not paying to platform people like that. - Morrus


----------



## Alzrius (May 1, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing has put out their $1 _May Day Bundle_. Grab it while you can, because they're taking it down when May 1st is over!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Grendel_Khan (May 1, 2022)

Removed link
A humble request to stop promoting anything from Venger Satanis.


----------



## Alzrius (May 1, 2022)

Grendel_Khan said:


> A humble request to stop promoting anything from Venger Satanis.



While I understand that you might not be comfortable with certain publishers, I'm not comfortable with substituting my judgment for anyone else's with regard to whom they choose to support. As such, I fully intend to continue posting RPG-related sales here as I become aware of them, regardless of who the sellers are.

*EDIT:* Since I don't want to risk derailing this thread, I'll ask that you contact me via PM if you want to continue discussing this.


----------



## Alzrius (May 1, 2022)

Lightspress Media has made their _Hippogryph (Director's Cut)_ RPG available for 20% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2022)

Alzrius said:


> While I understand that you might not be comfortable with certain publishers, I'm not comfortable with substituting my judgment for anyone else's with regard to whom they choose to support. As such, I fully intend to continue posting RPG-related sales here as I become aware of them, regardless of who the sellers are



Then let me super clear -- bigots and transphobes do not get a platform on my dime. I hope that's clear.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2022)

Through May 3 Ace Game Books are 30% off for a May Bank Holiday Weekend sale. They do both Traditional RPGs (Twas - The Roleplaying Game Before Christmas) and Solo RPG gamebooks.


----------



## Alzrius (May 1, 2022)

Arcanist Press's _Ancestry & Culture: An Alternative to Race in 5E_ is DriveThruRPG's Deal of the Day today! For the next twenty hours (at the time of this posting) you can get it for only $1.50, a 70% discount!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 2, 2022)

From now until May 9th, Ennead Games is offering their new _Content Pack 100 x d100 Tables_ for $4.99 instead of $7.99! Click on the link to apply the discount!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 2, 2022)

Hex Games has marked their _Laser Ponies 2nd Edition_ RPG 40% off for the entire month of May!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (May 2, 2022)

Fat Dragon Games flash sale.




For one day only, get our best selling *Shadowgrove Forest Set 1* for *50% off!*​This set is usually $24.99, get it now for* only 11.99.*

*

*


----------



## darjr (May 2, 2022)

May D&D Sale - May D&D Sale  - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (May 2, 2022)

Spelljammer sale at Drivethru!





__





						D&D Adventurers League Sale - D&D Adventurers League Sale  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Alzrius (May 2, 2022)

Gun Metal Games has marked down their new _Where Wolves Walk_ cyber sheet for their Interface Zero 3.0 RPG to $1.00! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2022)

90% off select Scion 2e PDFs for Onyx Path's 10th Anniversary Sale. For the next 11 days.


----------



## Alzrius (May 3, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has marked all of their D&D 5th Edition titles down by 35% for this week only!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 3, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing is having a warehouse clearance sale of old print products, with items discounted by up to 80%! Download the catalog to see what's available!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Crusadius (May 3, 2022)

Looks like Onyx Path has some Scion 2nd Edition products 90% off this week as a part of their 10th Anniversary sale.


----------



## darjr (May 4, 2022)

D&D 5e Esper Genesis Jumpstart Bundle at Roll20 is 40% off!

From Rich Lescouflair


	
		Looking to forge heroic sci-fi tales for #dnd5e? Get the Esper Genesis compendium and eight exciting adventures - all at 40% off to celebrate #Roll20's 10th anniversary!
		
	










						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					marketplace.roll20.net


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2022)

Voadam said:


> 90% off select Scion 2e PDFs for Onyx Path's 10th Anniversary Sale. For the next 11 days.






Crusadius said:


> Looks like Onyx Path has some Scion 2nd Edition products 90% off this week as a part of their 10th Anniversary sale.


----------



## Alzrius (May 4, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has updated their _Book Generator_, and are currently offering it for $0.75 rather than $1.00! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 4, 2022)

To celebrate the release of their newest supplement, _Cyberpunk Slice: Near Futures & Hackable Selves for Modern AGE_, Green Ronin has discounted the _Modern AGE Basic Rulebook_ down to $16.95! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 4, 2022)

Columbia Games has made _Fur Route_, a trade route supplement for Hârn, available at 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this product._


----------



## Alzrius (May 5, 2022)

From now until Sunday, Lucky Dice Games is offering _100 Dungeon Encounters for a Curious Adventurer_ at 33% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (May 5, 2022)

Scarlett Citadel from Kobold Press is free in roll20 in May!


----------



## darjr (May 5, 2022)

Questing Beast has a list of his 50 favorite OSR items for sale at Drivethru 









						The Glatisant: Issue #27.5
					

May OSR Megasale




					questingbeast.substack.com


----------



## Alzrius (May 7, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing has released an _Asian & Pacific Islander Heritage_ bundle, priced at $1.00, for Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 7, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin is currently offering 25% off their latest release, the _Dragon Generator_. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2022)

Palladium Books has a Free Comics Day sale on their superhero RPG PDFs for the next two days. Heroes Unlimited, After the Bomb, and a few oddball Rifts and Palladium fantasy PDFs (Wormwood and Wolfen Empire for some reason).


----------



## Alzrius (May 8, 2022)

Raging Swan Press has released two new entries in their "One-Pager" series, _One-Pager: Borderland Town_ and _One-Pager: Urban Oddities_, both of which are available for free!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 8, 2022)

Tabletop Adventures, LLC is having their Moms Are Gamers Too! sale, marking all of their electronic products down by at least 25% from now until May 17th.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## nedjer (May 12, 2022)

Monster Chum
Fifty large, high resolution digital images for boosting a blog, burning PDFs and firing the imagination at a v low price. The files are bundled into zip files. As ever DriveThru's preview is problematic, so there are some images on the page and a bunch below. I can email a full preview PDF.

The product’s files are for use under license and purchasing them under license does not give the purchaser the copyright, which remains with the original artist/s.

The images are provided as JPG images in RGB colour at 300 dpi.

The images are large and have not been optimised. The images can be reduced in size and optimised but otherwise should be displayed unaltered apart from minor adjustments to lighting/ contrast and cropping.

The files are for private and/ or commercial use. Details on the page linked above and below 











































Monster Chum


----------



## Alzrius (May 13, 2022)

Fat Goblin Games has marked down their _Stranger Stuff: Camp Hope_ TinyD6 supplement to $6.66 for Friday the 13th!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 13, 2022)

Izegrim Creations has marked down print copies of their _Chromatic Dungeons RPG_ by 33%. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 13, 2022)

For this weekend only, Precis Intermedia has reduced the price of their _Lair of Sword & Sorcery_ RPG from $7.95 to $4.95!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 14, 2022)

Columbia Games has discounted their _Atlas Map L4: Azadmere_, for the HârnMaster RPG, from $6.99 down to $0.99! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 16, 2022)

Infinium Game Studios has started their Memorial Day sale early! Titles such as _The Ebon Cartographer_, the _Solo Adventuring Toolkit_, and the _FlexAI Guidebook_, among others, have been marked 50% to 75% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2022)

Another set of Scion Second Edition PDFs are 90% off for the next two weeks for Onyx Path's 10 year anniversary.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2022)

RPGs for Reproductive Justice Bundle $25.00 for a charity bundle for over $500 worth of PDFs 96% off. Includes Mutants and Masterminds 3e Deluxe Handbook and Chivalry and Sorcery 5e.


----------



## Alzrius (May 17, 2022)

Columbia Games has marked _Aquatics_, for the HarnMaster RPG, down to $0.99 from its normal $2.99 price tag! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2022)

50% off the Sassoon Files and both volumes of Journal d'Indochine Cthulhu sourcebooks for Call of Cthulhu from Sons of the Singularity until May 28th.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin marked their new _Ocean Pointcrawl Generator_ down by 25%, from $2.00 to $1.50! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2022)

Monsters of the Guildverse Sale, up to 30% off 1,859 monster themed PDFs at DMs Guild for the next 10 days. Examples are the Monster Manual Expanded series and Uncaged.


----------



## Alzrius (May 22, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has made their _Codex Egyptium_ sourcebook, for the Castles & Crusades RPG, 75% off! The discount applies to the first two hundred customers only; click on the link to apply it!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 22, 2022)

Columbia Games has made their Electrum-selling product _Tournaments_, for the HârnMaster RPG, available for 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2022)

Voadam said:


> Monsters of the Guildverse Sale, up to 30% off 1,859 monster themed PDFs at DMs Guild for the next 10 days. Examples are the Monster Manual Expanded series and Uncaged.



This also includes 147 Wizards of the Coast D&D PDFs, some of which are discounted on top of the May D&D sale (so the 2e mindflayer sourcebook The Illithiad is down to $4.19 compared to its normal $9.99).


----------



## Alzrius (May 23, 2022)

_Lucky Dice Games_ is getting an early jump on their Memorial Day Sale, marking down their entire inventory by 30% from now until next Monday!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (May 24, 2022)

From Alphastream


	
		I feel compelled to share that Miniature Market has the Falling Star ship at $200 and Tiamat at $288. Almost reasonable! Sale ends Friday.
		
	






						Miniature Market | Miniature Market
					

Shop online for board games, Magic The Gathering, table top games, miniatures, role playing games and gaming supplies. Free shipping on orders over $99!




					www.miniaturemarket.com


----------



## Alzrius (May 24, 2022)

Codex Integrum has just made their newest adventure, _The Devil's Pass_, available for 20% off through the end of June! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 25, 2022)

Angry Golem Games has marked down their Electrum-selling _Merchant's Guide_ by 20% as part of the May D&D sale!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (May 25, 2022)

Fat Dragon flash sale Shadow Grove set 3

50% off
Affiliate link.








						DRAGONLOCK: Shadowgrove Forest Set 3 - Fat Dragon Games | DRAGONLOCK | Dragonlock Wilderness | DriveThruRPG.com
					

DRAGONLOCK: Shadowgrove Forest Set 3 - DRAGONLOCK™ is an interlocking terrain system that allows you to create fully modular, multi-level 28mm scale dungeo




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Non affiliated link








						DRAGONLOCK: Shadowgrove Forest Set 3 - Fat Dragon Games | DRAGONLOCK | Dragonlock Wilderness | DriveThruRPG.com
					

DRAGONLOCK: Shadowgrove Forest Set 3 - DRAGONLOCK™ is an interlocking terrain system that allows you to create fully modular, multi-level 28mm scale dungeo




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (May 25, 2022)

Goodman Games old d20 adventures on Bundle of Holding. 50 adventures. 









						Fifty-Dungeon Megabundle
					

Adventurer! This Fifty-Dungeon Megabundle gathers more than four dozen tabletop fantasy roleplaying modules in the original d20 System Dungeon Crawl Classics line from Goodman Games. From 2003 to 2007 Dungeon Crawl Classics captured the Old School Revival spirit in dozens of scenarios published...




					bundleofholding.com


----------



## darjr (May 25, 2022)

Ooohhh Nobilis bundle of holding?!









						Nobilis and Chuubo Bundle
					

Adventurer! We've resurrected our September 2018 Nobilis and Chuubo Bundle featuring .PDF ebooks of two landmark indie tabletop roleplaying games by star designer Jenna Moran (Exalted, Weapons of the Gods). Among 2,600 rules sets in RPG.net's comprehensive Game Index, Jenna's Nobilis, the...




					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Alzrius (May 25, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has released their new _Wild West Train Generator_. Get it for 25% off by clicking the link.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 27, 2022)

To celebrate the release of the fourth season of Stranger Things, Fat Goblin Games has made both versions of their _Stranger Stuff_ RPG, using the vs. M Engine and the TinyD6 rules, available for FREE for today only. Grab them while you can!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 28, 2022)

Everything in my webstore, including the entire Third Kingdom Games line of hexcrawl products, OSR and indie 'zines by folks such as Planar Compass, Singing Flame, Appendix N Entertainment, and used and new rpg books is 10% off until the end of May with the code "Memorial" at checkout.

thirdkingdomgames.com/products


----------



## Alzrius (May 28, 2022)

Infinium Game Studios' _FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_, a multi-system product for Pathfinder 1E/2E, D&D 5E, Dungeon Crawl Classics, and OSR games, is currently 50% off as DriveThruRPG's Deal of the Day! Grab it before the day's over!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 28, 2022)

Azukail Games has reduced several products for the next week only. Click on the links to apply the discounts:

_100 Caves and Shelters to Find in the Wilderness_ (reduced to $1.12 from $1.49)
_100 Caves and Shelters to Find in the Wilderness (PFRPG)_ (reduced to $1.12 from $1.49)
_D66 Scenario Premises for The Esoterrorists_ (reduced to $1.49 from $1.99)
_Filler Art - Pouch of Powder_ (reduced to $1.13 from $1.50)
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (May 28, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has made their new _200 Weird West Odd Situations_ supplement available for $1.00 instead of $1.50. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2022)

Everybody Games' catalog at Rogue Genius Game is 25% off for the next 5 days for Paizocon.


----------



## Alzrius (May 30, 2022)

For Memorial Day only, Precis Intermedia has reduced the price of their _Stormrift RPG_ from $9.95 to $6.95!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (May 31, 2022)

Castles and Crusades for FREE !!! Curious? While it lasts the 7th printing is free as a PDF.

FREE - seriously
		
	

https://www.trolllord.com/tlgstore/#!/Players-Handbook-7th-Pr-FREE-Digital/p/89198209/category=11639170


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 3, 2022)

Rarr! I'm a Monster Publishing has marked their entire catalogue 25% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2022)

TheOtherDev Productions has a 50% off sale on all their PDFs for Pride Month, with 10% going to a local charity. I know them for their Norse golem Iron Edda stuff which is for Fate, but they also have stuff for other genres and systems like Powered by the Apocalypse.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 8, 2022)

Fat Goblin Games has marked all of their stock art 50% off for today only! 

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 9, 2022)

While not technically a sale, Neoplastic Press's newest book, _Mystery Monsters_, is a FREE offering that's definitely worth checking out! Each of the twelve new (and rather gruesome) monsters has no stats, but instead comes with a puzzle for players to solve.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm expecting another big shipment of used rpg books next week, and am having another sale to make room for the new listings. Take 25% off all used books with the code "Clearance03" at checkout. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2022)

Palladium books has a summer weekend sale on some of the more intro Rifts books.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2022)

Lights, Camera, Action sale. Movie and TV based-RPG PDFs, up to 33% off for about two weeks. Examples such as Alien, Dune, Labyrinth, My Little Pony, Dark Crystal, Judge Dredd, Doctor Who, Witcher, Star Trek, The One Ring (Lord of the Rings), among others.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2022)

Shadow of the Demon Lord PDFs are 30% off through July 16th.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm having an impromptu Solstice Day sale on all items in stock on my website. Use code "Solstice" at checkout to get the discount applied to all items. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2022)

Gun Metal Games is having a 1776 Cybersale through July 4th. 70% off all its PDFs.


----------



## darjr (Jun 21, 2022)

Time to go on adventure, cause the summer is finally here, and the Free League Summer Sale is live! 
Up to 50% OFF on selected products for our award-winning tabletop RPGs. 
The sale ends July 5.
freeleaguepublishing.com/en/store/
Have an amazing summer filled to the brim with adventures!
		
	







						Fria Ligan | Store
					






					freeleaguepublishing.com


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 22, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has just released their _Kaiju Generator_ over on DriveThruRPG! Click on the link to get it for $0.75 instead of $1.00.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 23, 2022)

d20PFSRD is offering their new D&D 5E supplement _Art of Might - Artful Dodgers_ for only $3.00 to the first sixty customers! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 24, 2022)

Alzrius said:


> Troll Lord Games has made their _Codex Egyptium_ sourcebook, for the Castles & Crusades RPG, 75% off! The discount applies to the first two hundred customers only; click on the link to apply it!
> 
> _Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._



Troll Lord Games has posted a new coupon for _Codex Egyptium_, reducing the price by 70%, but it only lasts for the next one hundred customers to take advantage of it! Click on the link (the one in this post, not in the quote) to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Jun 27, 2022)

GURPS 4e Bundle of Holding!









						GURPS 4E Essentials Bundle
					

Adventurer! This GURPS 4E Essentials Bundle presents .PDF ebooks for GURPS, the Generic Universal RolePlaying System from Steve Jackson Games. With the GURPS tabletop roleplaying rules you can be anyone you want: an elf fighting for the forces of good, a spy on a deep-cover mission, a futuristic...




					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2022)

Stranger Things Sale 30% off 42 PDFs for the next 12 days. Includes things like Kids on Bikes, Monster of the Week, and a bunch of D&D books with Vecna or Mind Flayer connections.

Also 115 PDFs at the DMs Guild Stranger Monsters Sale.


----------



## Jer (Jun 28, 2022)

Bundle of Holding just added a second GURPS Bundle - GURPS Fantasy









						GURPS 4E Fantasy Bundle
					

Enchant your GURPS tabletop roleplaying campaign with the .PDF ebooks in this all-new GURPS 4E Fantasy Bundle. These ebook supplements for the current edition of the Generic Universal RolePlaying System from Steve Jackson Games – including the Fantasy, Magic, and Thaumatology rules expansions...




					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Jer (Jun 29, 2022)

And now the Bundle of Holding has added a third GURPS Bundle - GURPS Space









						GURPS 4E Space Bundle
					

Race for the stars with the .PDF ebooks in this all-new GURPS 4E Space Bundle, a big offer of starfaring supplements for the GURPS Fourth Edition tabletop roleplaying game. After you get the core rulebooks in our GURPS 4E Essentials Bundle in progress, rocket back here for this bargain-priced...




					bundleofholding.com
				




Makes me wonder if we're going to get a different GURPS Bundle on offer every day this week...


----------



## John Dallman (Jun 29, 2022)

Jer said:


> Makes me wonder if we're going to get a different GURPS Bundle on offer every day this week...



There are just the three, according to a friend who gets notified in advance.


----------



## darjr (Jun 29, 2022)

The GURPS bundle is quite amazing. There have been a few.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2022)

Humble Bundle Treasures and Tehuatl Bundle. 5e stuff with a bunch of Frog Gods' Meso/South American themed fantasy stuff, some Troll Lord, some Nord Games, and a bunch of the Folio 1e and 5e adventures.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2022)

Rogue Genius Games has a 50% off sale on all its PDFs through the end of June, so until tomorrow morning. Lots of Pathfinder, Starfinder, Mutants and Masterminds, Icons, stock art, and some 5e and PF 2e stuff.


----------



## darjr (Jun 30, 2022)

Roll20 sale


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 3, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin is offering their newest product, _Adventurer's Lexicon - Dungeon Edition_, a system-neutral sourcebook which "contains more than 150 entries and more than 175 tables of 3 to 40 items to describe everything you might find in a dungeon," for $3.00 (marked down from $3.50). Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this product._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing 10th Anniversary Sale continues with 90% off select Vampire the Requiem PDFs this week.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2022)

RiotMinds has a 75% off sale for the next 27 days.

They do the Scandinavian fantasy Trudvang, the 1700s occult horror investigation LexOccultum, the fantasy Ruin Masters, and Trudvang Adventures 5e.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 6, 2022)

Wayward Rogues Publishing has marked all of their products down to $0.99 for the entire month of July!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2022)

Heroic Maps 9th Anniversary Sale, 60% off July 7th-14th.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 12, 2022)

90% off Onyx Path's Mage the Awakening and Werewolf the Forsaken PDFs.


----------



## darjr (Jul 12, 2022)

Kobold press has a two button ok bundle sale of Vault of Magic and Deep Magic



*A Bundle of Magic!*


This bundle includes the PDFs of Deep Magic and Vault of Magic. These tomes will add more than 700 new spells and magical offerings as well as 900 enchanted items of every imaginable use designed for 5th edition and ready to play at your table! Save up to 20% when you buy them as a bundle. Delight your players and spice up your 5th Edition campaign with fresh, new magic options and enchanted items, partnered with amazing artwork from the imaginative minds at Kobold Press. A must-have collection for any serious GM.
		
	









						Magic PDF Bundle - Kobold Press Store
					

A Bundle of Magic!   This bundle includes the PDFs of Deep Magic and Vault of Magic. These tomes will add more than 700 new spells and magical offerings as well as 900 enchanted items of every imaginable use designed for 5th edition and ready to play at your table! Save up to 20% when you buy …...




					koboldpress.com


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 13, 2022)

Dark Eagle Games is offering their newest product, _Alignment, Party Dynamics & Roleplaying_, for 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 13, 2022)

Filling in the Blanks, a guide to populating hexes with features and encounters, is 60% off as today's Drivethrurpg Deal of the Day. Filling in the Blanks - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2022)

Spectrum Games has a 40% off all their horror games' PDFs (Slasher Flick, Stories From the Graves, Macabre Tales) through this weekend.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 16, 2022)

Frughtlupes has just released _The Gloom_, a spooky role-playing game for kids! Click on the link to get it for 20% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Jul 17, 2022)

MAJOR ARCANA NEWS!
Ars Magica Fifth Edition is the DEAL OF THE DAY on DriveThruRPG today. Enter the extensively detailed RPG world full of history and sorcery for only $3.99 TODAY ONLY!
		
	
 Ars Magica Fifth Edition [digital] - Atlas Games | Ars Magica Fifth Edition | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing continues its 10th anniversary sale with 90% off select Demon: The Descent, Promethean: The Created, Changeling: The Lost, Hunter: The Vigil, Geist: The Sin-Eaters, Mummy: The Curse, and Beast: The Primordial PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2022)

Christmas in July at DTRPG. Six special deals including stuff like Dune and over 76,000 PDFs on sale.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2022)

DMs Guild Christmas in July Sale over 17,000 PDFs for sale.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 20, 2022)

Columbia Games has marked _Dragons_ for the Hârn RPG down to $3.99! Note that while the title is marked down for Christmas in July, this actually reduces the price even further! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 20, 2022)

Troll Lord Games is currently offering _The Adventurers Backpack_ for Castles & Crusades at 50% off! 



> *Adventurers Backpack* -- The Adventures Backpack is the first major book that focuses largely on player content for Castles & Crusades since the release of the Players Handbook. It brings a mountain of NEW material to your gaming table. Within this full color, hardcover book you will find:
> 
> 13 new classes
> New Non-derivative spells
> ...




Clicking on the link above will apply the discount, but only for the first two hundred customers!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## pigames.net (Jul 21, 2022)

Precis Intermedia Christmas in July sale: up to 25% off at DriveThruRPG or 25% off with coupon code J86MG8Y9GV at pigames.net


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2022)

Christmas in July at Storyteller's Vault. Over 2,000 PDFs for sale.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2022)

Christmas in July at DriveThru Comics, over 17,000 PDFs including some RPG ones and RPG adjacent ones.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2022)

Onyx Path 10th Anniversary continues with select Chronicles of Darkness PDFs at 90% off this week.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 27, 2022)

Lucky Dice Games has marked their newest release, _100 Minor Magic Weapons for a Curious Adventurer_, down by 25% until Sunday.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2022)

Edge Studios Chrsitmas in July 50% off four titles, Geneysys System, Legend of the Five Rings, Secrets of the World and Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing has a 90% off sale on select 5e and Pathfinder Scarred Lands PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2022)

30% off Psychoda Press PDFs for the next two weeks. Apparently "Just because."


----------



## darjr (Aug 4, 2022)

It’s marked down to $22.95 but many accounts will have a checkbox for an extra $5 off making it $17.95. 



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/0786965606?fbclid=IwAR0yIPp0X6REIa32VCcCXJWxXKQOf4Pxlyd78CEn9RTrl7jm6skFrmL77hg&pldnSite=1&fs=e&s=cl


----------



## darjr (Aug 4, 2022)

Radiant Citadel is $29.97


----------



## darjr (Aug 4, 2022)

sometimes I hate Amazon because of their urls.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Aug 4, 2022)

darjr said:


> Radiant Citadel is $29.97
> 
> View attachment 256369



That's a big markdown!


----------



## Jer (Aug 4, 2022)

Grendel_Khan said:


> That's a big markdown!



Amazon almost always starts dropping the price on 5e books a few days after the release date, and they all tend to get to about $30 within a few weeks of release.


----------



## John Dallman (Aug 6, 2022)

Steve Jackson Games have a sale on for Gencon, until August 8th.


----------



## darjr (Aug 12, 2022)

For the next ~16 hours old school essentials is 50% off. It’s a Moldvay D&D Basic clone that is a rewrite but is accurate. DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## pigames.net (Aug 12, 2022)

Amazon's got some more great deals on Precis Intermedia books. As is always the case, there's no way to know when their algorithm will change the pricing again, so grab something now if you want it.

Adventures in the Misty Isles (Compilation of Palace of the Vampire Queen, The Dwarven Glory, and The Misty Isles) only $15.48 (MSRP $19.95)
Adventures in the Misty Isles: Three Classic Dungeon Kits (Wee Warriors Dungeon Kits): Kerestan, Peter, Kerestan, Judith, Bernstein, Brett M.: 9781938270260: Amazon.com: Books

Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha Roleplaying Game only $20.67 (MSRP $34.95)
Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha Roleplaying Game: Drake, Matt, Fiegel, Mike, Bernstein, Brett M.: 9781938270369: Amazon.com: Books

The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 only $6.26 (MSRP $12.95)
The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 (genreDiversion i Games): Spahn, Peter C.: 9781938270925: Amazon.com: Books

Bloodshadows 3E: Fantasy-Noir Roleplaying only $29.30 (MSRP $34.95)
Bloodshadows 3E: Fantasy-Noir Roleplaying (genreDiversion 3E Games): Bernstein, Brett M., Farshtey, Greg, Stark, Ed: 9781938270826: Amazon.com: Books

Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook only $4.64 (MSRP $19.95)
Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook: Farshtey, Greg, Stark, Ed: 9780983256052: Amazon.com: Books

The Unnaturals (Classic Reprint): A Supplement for Bloodshadows (MasterBook) only $4.14 (MSRP $14.95)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/193827010X/

Steampunk Musha: An Alternative Game Setting for Iron Gauntlets only $9.25 (MSRP $19.95)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0977067327


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 13, 2022)

For the next twenty-four hours (roughly), all products by Fat Goblin Games are available for $1 each!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 15, 2022)

DriveThruRPG is currently having their Pathfinder & Starfinder Sale, with up to 40% off of thousands of titles for the next two weeks!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 15, 2022)

All of the 'zines I currently have in stock are 20% off to coincide with ZineQuest4. Zines | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2022)

Pathfinder sale. Up to 40% off on over 10,000 PDFs for the next two weeks.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing's 10th Anniversary sale continues with 90% off the old 3e/3.5 Scarred Lands PDFs.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 16, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has made their Core Rulebook Bundle 50% off for the next forty-eight hours only!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2022)

Drivethru Fiction has a Cthulhu Mythos Sale for the next 10 days which includes things like the statless monster books S. Petersen's Field Guide to Lovecraftian Horrors and The Anatomical Guide to Lovecraftian Horrors.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2022)

Humble Bundle Strength of Thousands Pathfinder 2e bundle. Focused on the Mwangi Expanse, their mega jungle portion of their fantasy African continent including the 300+ page sourcebook, the adventure path series of modules set their, assorted short modules set their, and a bunch of applicable flip mats. Also at the top tier it includes a bunch of Core PF2e books that were also in prior bundles.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2022)

Drivethru September Settings Sale week one. 20-40% off 40 Blades in the Dark PDFs.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 2, 2022)

Third Kingdom Games is having a Labor Day Weekend Sale. From Friday until Monday take 25% off all physical books in stock, including used and new books from a variety of publishers. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2022)

90% off select Pugmire PDFs from Onyx Path. Next two weeks.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2022)

Gallant Knight Games has a 90% off sale through all of September for their Tinyd6 and Tiny Trove PDFs.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 5, 2022)

Ennead Games has made their new _Knightly Order Overview_ sourcebook available for only $1.00 from now until September 12th! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 6, 2022)

The Red Room has made _Deviants & Dirty Deeds Issue #2_, for the _Wretched Epoque_ RPG (and other _Wretched_ games) available for only $1.50! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 7, 2022)

Columbia Games has made their _Dead Weight_ adventure/quickstart for their HârnMaster RPG available for 50% off! Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 7, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has marked their system-neutral sourcebook _Codex of Aihrde_ down from $19.99 to $4.99! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2022)

Dungeon Master's Guild RPG Writers Workshop sale. Up to 40% off 289 PDFs plus some special offers including an 80% off adventures bundle.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2022)

Drivethru September Settings Sale week two. Mork Borg. 64 PDFs, looks like 20% off.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 8, 2022)

In celebration of its having reached platinum status on DriveThruRPG, Thunderegg Productions has made _Soar Beyond the Stars_ available for $2.99! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2022)

30% off Crucifiction Games' Horror Rules PDFs as a back to school sale for the next two weeks.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 12, 2022)

Autarch has made _AXIOMS Issue 16: Wounds and Woe_ available for $2.50! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Sep 12, 2022)

Questing Beast highlights the Mork Borg sale at drive thru, here is his affiliate link, non affiliated link at the bottom.










						September System Sale Week Two: Mörk Borg - September System Sale Week 2  - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




He highlights his top picks at his site.









						The Glatisant: Issue #31.5
					

Mörk Borg Megasale on DriveThruRPG!




					questingbeast.substack.com
				









						September System Sale Week Two: Mörk Borg - September System Sale Week 2  - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 13, 2022)

Atelier Clandestin has made their system-agnostic supplement on naval adventuring, _When Sea Is Calling_, available for 20% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 13, 2022)

Frog God Games has made the 5E version of _The Blight_ available for 33% off from now through September 17th! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 13, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has made the _The Adventurer's Backpack_, a sourcebook of player-facing content for _Castles & Crusades_, available for only $6.99! Click on the link to apply the discount, but be aware that the coupon will only work for the first one hundred-fifty customers!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## pigames.net (Sep 14, 2022)

Deals roundup at amazon for Precis Intermedia titles. No way of knowing how long these specials will last, so grab them now if you're interested.

The Misty Isles (Wee Warriors Dungeon Kit 3) $10.10





						The Misty Isles (Classic Reprint): Wee Warriors Dungeon Kit 3 (Wee Warriors Dungeon Kits): Kerestan, Peter, Kerestan, Judith: 9781938270413: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Misty Isles (Classic Reprint): Wee Warriors Dungeon Kit 3 (Wee Warriors Dungeon Kits) [Kerestan, Peter, Kerestan, Judith] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Misty Isles (Classic Reprint): Wee Warriors Dungeon Kit 3 (Wee Warriors Dungeon Kits)



					www.amazon.com
				




Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha RPG $18.21





						Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha Roleplaying Game: Drake, Matt, Fiegel, Mike, Bernstein, Brett M.: 9781938270369: Amazon.com: Books
					

Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha Roleplaying Game [Drake, Matt, Fiegel, Mike, Bernstein, Brett M.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Rune Stryders: Fantasy-Mecha Roleplaying Game



					www.amazon.com
				




Dark Horrors & Hidden Places (Scenematic Edition) $11.51





						Dark Horrors & Hidden Places (Scenematic Edition): Bernstein, Brett M., Vaulderhaug, Dave: 9781938270376: Amazon.com: Books
					

Dark Horrors & Hidden Places (Scenematic Edition) [Bernstein, Brett M., Vaulderhaug, Dave] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Dark Horrors & Hidden Places (Scenematic Edition)



					www.amazon.com
				




The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 $6.12





						The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 (genreDiversion i Games): Spahn, Peter C.: 9781938270925: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 (genreDiversion i Games) [Spahn, Peter C.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Intercosm: A Supplement for HardNova 2 (genreDiversion i Games)



					www.amazon.com
				




Story Engine Plus Edition $9.66





						Story Engine Plus Edition: Universal Rules for Scenematic Roleplaying: Aldridge, Christian, Bernstein, Brett M.: 9780983256045: Amazon.com: Books
					

Story Engine Plus Edition: Universal Rules for Scenematic Roleplaying [Aldridge, Christian, Bernstein, Brett M.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Story Engine Plus Edition: Universal Rules for Scenematic Roleplaying



					www.amazon.com
				




Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook $9.54





						Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook: Farshtey, Greg, Stark, Ed: 9780983256052: Amazon.com: Books
					

Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook [Farshtey, Greg, Stark, Ed] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Bloodshadows (Classic Reprint): A World Book for MasterBook



					www.amazon.com
				




Stormrift RPG $13.22





						Stormrift (genreDiversion 3E Games): Spahn, Peter C., Bernstein, Brett M.: 9780983256014: Amazon.com: Books
					

Stormrift (genreDiversion 3E Games) [Spahn, Peter C., Bernstein, Brett M.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Stormrift (genreDiversion 3E Games)



					www.amazon.com
				




Steampunk Musha: An Alternative Game Setting for Iron Gauntlets $8.29





						Steampunk Musha: An Alternative Game Setting for Iron Gauntlets: Hershey, Rick, Abbott, Alana, Bernstein, Brett M.: 9780977067329: Amazon.com: Books
					

Steampunk Musha: An Alternative Game Setting for Iron Gauntlets [Hershey, Rick, Abbott, Alana, Bernstein, Brett M.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Steampunk Musha: An Alternative Game Setting for Iron Gauntlets



					www.amazon.com


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 14, 2022)

I've set up a bundle of most of my products on Drivethru. It includes the pdfs of Into the Wild, Filling in the Blanks, A Guide to Thieves' Guilds, Basilisk Hills Hexcrawl, Lake of Abominations Hexcrawl, and the first full year of Populated Hexes Monthly at a 40% discount for all these titles. TK Games Adventure Bundle [BUNDLE] - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2022)

Drivethru September Settings Sale week three Year Zero. Up to 40% off 411 PDFs such as the Alien, Forbidden Lands, Symbaroum, Vaessen, Mutant Year Zero, and Tales From the Loop game lines.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 20, 2022)

The Red Room has made their low-magic, dark fantasy RPG _Wretched Bastards_ available for 33% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2022)

Humble Bundle has a fairly fantastic Doctor Who 1e RPG bundle that includes all of the first 13 doctor sourcebooks.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2022)

Drivethru September Settings Sale week four Savage Worlds. Up to 40% off of over 2000 Savage Worlds PDFs including Savage Worlds Pathfinder.


----------



## darjr (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Alzrius (Sep 24, 2022)

Columbia Games has marked _Salt Route_, for the Hârn RPG, 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm getting in some more shipments of books in the next week, so to make room am having a 25% off sale on all current used books in stock. The sale ends tomorrow (Friday the 30th) at midnight. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## pigames.net (Sep 30, 2022)

Planets of Peril only $4.95 for PDF OR $19.95 for PDF+Softcover this weekend only: Planets of Peril

PDF also available at DTRPG: Planets of Peril: Sword & Planet Fantasy RPG - Precis Intermedia | Miscellaneous | Planets of Peril | DriveThruRPG.com

(save $5)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2022)

Onyx Path Publishing's 10th Anniversary sale continues with 90% off select It Came From Beneath the Sea PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2022)

Creature Feature Sale. 33% off 3699 PDFs involved with Cosmic Horrors. ~10 days.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2022)

Creature Feature DM's Guild Sale. 33% off 32 PDFs. A lot of 5e hag themed ones.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2022)

Creature Feature Sale at Storyteller's Vault. Werewolf themed with 33% off 314 Werewolf the Apocalypse and Werewolf the Forsaken PDFs by White Wolf, Onyx Path, the Storyteller Vault fan publication program, By Night Studios MET LARP, and Vault Comics.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 9, 2022)

The Lake of Abominations Ultimate Hexcrawl is today's Deal of the Day on Drivethrurpg. You can get the pdf for 60% off regular price: Lake of Abominations Ultimate Hexcrawl - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 11, 2022)

The Red Room has marked their Old West RPG _Wretched Country_ 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Oct 13, 2022)

Deal if the day! 

SlyFlourish’s Fantastic locations 
	

	







						Sly Flourish's Fantastic Locations - SlyFlourish | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Sly Flourish's Fantastic Locations - We RPG game masters have a lot of tools to help us run our roleplaying games. Our monster books and bestiaries give us p




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (Oct 13, 2022)

If you subscribe to drive thru mailings and specifically Free League check your email. They sent out a free pdf copy link of Into the Odd.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 16, 2022)

Dark Eagle Games has made their 5E sourcebook, _Monster's Tactics_, available for 33% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2022)

Onyx Path's 10th Anniversary Sale continues with 90% off their 1970s movie horror RPG line They Came From Beyond the Grave (a subline of the They Came From Beneath the Sea PDF RPG line) using the storypath system. Just over two weeks.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2022)

Drivethru Halloween Daily Free PDF treats during the Halloween Sale.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2022)

DMs Guild daily Halloween Sale Free Treat PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2022)

DrivethruRPG Halloween Sale. Over 14,000 PDFs for 20% off.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 21, 2022)

The Black Orifice has released their new _Eternus_ sci-fi RPG! Get it for only $2.50 by clicking on the link!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2022)

Storteller's Vault Halloween Sale. Over 1,000 World of Darkness/Chronicles of Darkness PDFs, 20% off.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2022)

Triple Ace Games sale, 30% off everything through November 5.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 21, 2022)

No particular reason, but I'm having a 20% sale on all in stock items this weekend. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## darjr (Oct 24, 2022)

> #dmsguild #dnd5e #AdventurersLeague #AL #ttrpg
> My friends over at PHP have bundled up and launched Volume 2 of the PBB!
> 10 modules written by local Filipino authors all at 80% off, that's basically $1 an adventure.
> 
> Click the link below to grab it!



Not only is this cool it’s a great deal!





						Dungeon Masters Guild
					






					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## darjr (Oct 24, 2022)

This is a great artist and has done fantastic adventure covers and does art for a friends adventures.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2022)

Humble Bundle World of Darkness. Mostly video games, but also 5e Vampire the Masquerade, Anarchs, and Camarilla PDFs for $10.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2022)

Aegis & Gorgon has a 30% off Halloween sale on their PDFs. They do the Artesia RPG and graphic novels series.


----------



## darjr (Oct 28, 2022)

DnDBeyond spooky sale.


	
		BOO! Get 20% off our SPOOKIEST #DnD Books & Dice! 

 Curse of Strahd
 Dice of Vecna
 Ghosts of Saltmarsh
...and more! 
		
	











						D&D Beyond Digital Marketplace
					

Dungeons and Dragons (D&D) Fifth Edition (5e) Digital Marketplace for digital books, maps, and more!




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## darjr (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Alzrius (Oct 30, 2022)

For a limited time, Wayward Rogues Publishing has put out a _7-Year Anniversary Bundle_, which collects their entire product line (over a hundred PDFs!) at over 90% off! Normally $14.99, clicking on the link will discount the price down to $11.99!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 30, 2022)

From now through the end of Halloween, you can get Bandit Camp's _Wicked Ones: Deluxe Edition_ for free! Grab it while you can!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Oct 31, 2022)

Call of Cthulhu starter set is free in Roll20 for a limited time. Normally $25









						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					marketplace.roll20.net


----------



## darjr (Oct 31, 2022)

A whole bunch of titles are free on Roll20 right now.








						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					marketplace.roll20.net


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2022)

Exalted Sale. 277 PDFs for the next two weeks. Looks like 1/3 off.


----------



## darjr (Nov 1, 2022)

DMsGuild Adventurers League Sale





						D&D Adventurers League Sale - D&D Adventurers League Sale  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com
				




Non affliliate link





						D&D Adventurers League Sale - D&D Adventurers League Sale  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2022)

Legendlore the 5e sourcebook and campaign setting adaptation of the comic book series is 90% as part of Onyx Path's 10th year anniversary celebration sales.

For 5e it includes an alchemist and gunslinger class.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2022)

The Wretched Bastards line of low-fantasy high-lethality low morals OSR RPG is on sale for 25% off.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2022)

Modiphius has a 25% off sale for most of their 2d20 Achtung Cthulhu line (WWII Cthulhu). Goes for the next three weeks.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 3, 2022)

From now until November 7th, you can get Ennead Games' new _Creature Description Generator Volume #15 - Familiars_ for just $1.00! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 4, 2022)

OAR Temple of Elemental Evil is very deeply discounted on Amazon.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2022)

Brittania Game Designs has a 25th Anniversary 25% off sale through November. They do Chivalry & Sorcery.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 7, 2022)

I just realized I've made 200 blog posts in about a year. To celebrate, all physical in stock books are 20% off for today. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## darjr (Nov 7, 2022)

Traveller Mongoose bundle of holding!
					

Two bundles. Through MONDAY, NOVEMBER 28 we present TWO all-new offers featuring the Second Edition TRAVELLER SFRPG line from MONGOOSE PUBLISHING. Start with our MONGOOSE TRAVELLER EXPLORATIONS BUNDLE, with the 2022 Core Rulebook and many recent sourcebooks:     Mongoose Traveller Explorations...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Nov 7, 2022)

thirdkingdom said:


> I just realized I've made 200 blog posts in about a year. To celebrate, all physical in stock books are 20% off for today. Products | Third Kingdom Games



That's a lot of writing!


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 9, 2022)

Lucky Dice Games has made their system-neutral sourcebook _Ty'ink’s Treasury of Traps_ available for 50% off from now through Sunday! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 10, 2022)

More than a few RPG books are eligible for buy two, get one free, on Amazon.... But I've lost the link?. Sorry


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 12, 2022)

For today only, Fat Goblin Games has marked a large amount of their stock art down to $1.00 per item!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Nov 12, 2022)

Alzrius said:


> For today only, Fat Goblin Games has marked a large amount of their stock art down to $1.00 per item!
> 
> _Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._



Ope! Shopping now!


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 14, 2022)

From now until November 21st, you can get Ennead Games' new system-neutral supplement _Quick Generator Fortification Concept_ for 50% off! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 14, 2022)

Not sure it is a sale.....but I just made "Icewind Terrain" PWYW on DMSGUILD.....no one was buying it, so why not?....It basically gives you some rules/options for, you know, arctic / cold weather terrain. 









						Icewind Terrain - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Icewind Terrain - A very short (2 pages) PDF with natural and magical terrain you can use in your Icewind Dale or other cold environments.




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 15, 2022)

Thanks to @DLIMedia



	
		Interested in getting started with Dungeons & Dragons? Maybe you're a seasoned player seeking out new adventures. Maybe you've been watching Stranger Things and you're wondering what all of the fuss is about. Whatever the case, Amazon is back with another buy 2, get 1 free sale for the holidays that includes an assortment of popular items from books to video games. Plenty of D&D titles are eligible, including all of the core rulebooks – something that is pretty rare for these B2G1 sales. 
		
	









						D&D Buy 2, Get 1 Free Black Friday Book Deal: Updated
					

Interested in getting started with Dungeons and Dragons?  [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 17, 2022)

HeroForge black friday sale is up and running. If Foundry was better at 3d, I'd make some PCs for sure.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 18, 2022)

Probably worth it for the minis alone.









						Wondrous One Shots by Dungeon in a Box
					

Level up your role playing game with complete adventures with maps, minis, and more!



					wondrousoneshots.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2022)

Tabletop Adventures has an Overlord Birthday sale through the 21st, all PDFs are 25% off. They do things like a fantastic read aloud text generator for different terrains.


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2022)

DNDBeyond is having a black friday (weekend) sale. Not sure of the details other than the time.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2022)

Purple Martin Games has a 50% off sale until Dec. 1. Their PDFs are 5e Level Up support products with stuff like new heritages and classes from some of the original Level Up designers.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Nov 21, 2022)

Helmgast has up to 60% off on selected items. Doesn't specify end-date, but they write it as "Black Week".

Yes, at the moment they only have 2 games in English:

Kult: Divinity Lost
The Troubleshooters.
And if you already know Swedish, or are planning to learn it, well, then the selection of availible games is a bit larger.  
Postage is probably quite a lot though if ordering physical products, but they did have a sale on some digital ones as well.

Edit: unsure on the status for the English version of Neotech Edge. Might be Swedish only at the moment.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2022)

Black Friday sale with 60% off select Necromancer and Frog God Games PDFs.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 23, 2022)

The Encroachment of Black Friday continues on the Third Kingdom Games webstore. 20% off all digital titles, 30% off all print (including used) books, and 40% off all TK Games print titles. Plus, if you're interested in a year-long print subscription to a monthly Old School Essentials zine, you can get it for 15% off with the code "Subscription22". That's 70.00 to have twelve issues of Populated Hexes Montly delivered directly to you!






						Products | Third Kingdom Games
					






					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 23, 2022)

Skirmisher Publishing has posted a new _Thanksgiving Side Dishes_ bundle, which "contains a fun collection of RPG supplements, a rules-light murder mystery scenario you can play with your family and friends, a lively fantasy short story, some miniatures, and more that we have selected to help entertain you during the holiday. It will only be available through Thursday, and its contents are subject to change, so grab it while you can!"

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 23, 2022)

Bedrock Games is currently offering their _Sertorius RPG_, "a fantasy roleplaying game set in a world inspired by late antiquity, the mediterranean, Asia and Southeast Asia. Characters are spellcasters imbued with the spirit of an ancient god. As they rise in power they become godlike themselves," for $3.99, a 60% markdown! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 24, 2022)

From now until November 30th, Necromancer Games is offering their system-neutral sourcebook, _The Book of Taverns, Volume One_ for *FREE!* Click on the link to redeem the 100% discount coupon!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 24, 2022)

Get a copy of Frog God Games' Thanksgiving-themed adventure, _Feast of the Gobbler_ for *FREE* from now until November 30th! The adventure is offered for D&D 5th Edition, Pathfinder 1st Edition, and Swords & Wizardry. Just click on the link(s) to apply the 100% discount coupon!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 25, 2022)

The Red Room has discounted several of their products beyond what's listed for DriveThruRPG's Black Friday sale! Right now, you can get _Wretched Country_ for $6.00, marked down from its sale price of $7.60, while _Wretched New Flesh_, _All Bets are Off_, and _Wretched Bastards_ are all 50% off, rather than their 20% sale discounts! Click on the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2022)

Drivethru Black Friday Doorbuster special 60% off deals. Includes the Level Up A5e Adventurer's Guide, Vaessen Nordic Horror RPG, Worlds Without Number, Tome of Mystical Tattoos, Hunter the Vigil 2e, and Dark Souls the RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2022)

Drivethru Black Friday sale. Over 64,000 PDFs on sale through Monday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2022)

DMs Guild Black Friday Doorbuster 60% off specials, includes Monster Manual Expanded III, Exploring Eberron, and four more titles.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2022)

DMs Guild Black Friday sale on over 15,000 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2022)

Storyteller's Vault Black Friday Doorbuster Sales. Six PDFs 60% off including Werewolf the Apocalypse 20th Anniversary Edition, Hunter the Vigil 2e, and four others.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 26, 2022)

Bedrock Games is currently offering their _Servants of Gaius_ RPG of Roman intrigue and adventure for only $2.00, a 60% decrease in price! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has a 50% off sale through the 28th.

Separately the TLG Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook is free.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2022)

70% off Draw Distance's soundtrack and artbook tie-ins to the Vampire the Masquerade 5e computer game Shadows of New York.

Edit. And now it seems to be over.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 30, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> Probably worth it for the minis alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an insane amount of stuff.....but the dungeon in a box does not include very mini you need. I was surprised by that......I'll likely post a YouTube review soon.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 30, 2022)

A very, very, large collection of old PDFs that you can mine for ideas (or play an older version of DnD).....






						3rd Era PDF Mega-Bundle
					

3rd Era PDF Mega-Bundle d20 Classics Return in the 3rd Era PDF Mega-Bundle! From 2000–2008, Green Ronin used the then-new Open License and the d20 System Trademark License to publish sourcebooks, settings, and adventures compatible with Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition and its 3.5 revision. With...




					greenroninstore.com


----------



## darjr (Dec 1, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> A very, very, large collection of old PDFs that you can mine for ideas (or play an older version of DnD).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is huge folks


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2022)

The 3rd Era Megabundle is on Drivethru as well. Apparently including things like the Assassin's and Avatar's handbooks that were not previously available.

Looks like separate PDFs for the mega-bundle, so no discounts for previous purchases.

Also having just gotten this, be aware there is no Mindshadows, Hungry Ghosts, Hell in Freeport, the original 3.0 modules, Legions of Hell, Thieves World, or Black Company stuff from the d20 era here. I expected the latter two with license stuff, but I am disappointed about some of the others. I enjoyed Hungry Ghosts and Mindshadows.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 1, 2022)

Columbia Games has made their _Hunting_ supplement for the Hârn RPG (though it's essentially system-agnostic) available for $5.00, a discount of over 50% from its usual price! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2022)

Onyx Path's Trinity Continuum continues the the 10th Anniversary OP sale with select PDFs including the corebooks at 90% off for the next two weeks.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 2, 2022)

Kobold Press is giving away stuff every day (weekday?)......


----------



## darjr (Dec 2, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> Kobold Press is giving away stuff every day (weekday?)......











						2022 ADVENTure Calendar - Kobold Press Store
					

The Winter Holidays are fast approaching, and we here at Kobold Press are excited to share our bounty with you! Whether you’re looking for gifts for the special Game Master in your life, or you are the special Game Master in your life, this month will bring you special offers throughout the...




					koboldpress.com


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 6, 2022)

From now until December 12th, you can get Ennead Games' new _Confectionary and Desserts Concepts_ for just $1.00! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> Kobold Press is giving away stuff every day (weekday?)......





darjr said:


> 2022 ADVENTure Calendar - Kobold Press Store
> 
> 
> The Winter Holidays are fast approaching, and we here at Kobold Press are excited to share our bounty with you! Whether you’re looking for gifts for the special Game Master in your life, or you are the special Game Master in your life, this month will bring you special offers throughout the...
> ...




I missed the first three, but better late than never.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2022)

40% off Baroque Space Opera through the end of the year.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 8, 2022)

Columbia Games is currently offering _Nurisel Castle_ for the Hârn RPG for 50% off! Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 8, 2022)

During its launch week, Rising Phoenix Games has made their new _Road to Rhune_ solitaire RPG, designed to be played on any fantasy map where you can measure at least one mile's distance, 50% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2022)

60% off Khepera Publishing's Godsend Agenda 3e. Next 10 days. Modern Myth Superheroes.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 9, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> This is an insane amount of stuff.....but the dungeon in a box does not include very mini you need. I was surprised by that......I'll likely post a YouTube review soon.



To reply to myself, if you want a glimpse of what you get:


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 10, 2022)

Nomadic Delirium Press is currently offering their new post-apocalyptic RPG, _Rocks on the Other Side_, for just $6.00 until the end month, a 40% discount! Click on the link to use the coupon.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## John Dallman (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve Jackson Games has a sale until December 19th, including _The Fantasy Trip_ and _In Nomine_.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 10, 2022)

Arion Games festive sale (40%)
DriveThruRPG.com - Arion Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2022)

Against the Darkmaster PDFs are 33% off through December.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 13, 2022)

Troll Lord Games has just released their Holiday Gift Bundle, which lets you download eight books – with titles for both Castles & Crusades as well as D&D 5E – completely *FREE!* Grab it while it lasts!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 13, 2022)

For this week only, Precis Intermedia Games has marked their _Two-Fisted Tales_ and _Lords of Olympus_ RPGs down by just over 50%, reducing the price of both from $14.95 to $6.95!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2022)

Frog God Games has 70% off select PDFs, including the Complete Northlands, the City of Brass, Rappan Athuk, and Bard's Gate (in various edition varieties). Through Saturday the 17th.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 16, 2022)

From now through Sunday, Lucky Dice Games has marked their system-neutral sourcebook _Ty'ink’s Treasury of Traps - A Game Masters Resource of 140+ Contraptions, Devices, Pits, Spikes, Collapsing Ceilings and More_ 33% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2022)

Onyx Path's 10th Anniversary Sale continues with 90% off on select classic Trinty PDFs (Adventure, Aberrant, Trinity) PDFs. Two weeks.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2022)

Triple Ace Games Christmas sale. 33% off all PDFs for the next 23 days.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 19, 2022)

Yaztromo said:


> Arion Games festive sale (40%)
> DriveThruRPG.com - Arion Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!



As part of the offer, there are four free (pdf) adventures if you buy a product during the sale and the first two adventures have been issued few hours ago.
They are _Temple of the Ice God_ for Advanced Fighting Fantasy 2 and _Midwinter Visitation_ for Crown & Dragon, that is a Savage Worlds setting by Arion Games. They are both one-off adventures with a Winter theme that can be quite easily dropped into most fantasy campaigns and they are nicely crafted. I already read them and I will run them pretty soon for sure. Nice stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2022)

Troll Lord Games entire PDF line is 40% off through the end of December.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 20, 2022)

Columbia Games has marked _Goats_ and _Lia-Kavair Thieves Guild_, both for the HarnMaster RPG, down to $0.99 each. Click on the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 21, 2022)

Creative Mountain Games is currently having a 50% off holiday sale on their entire selection of products.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2022)

Bundle of Holding has a 13th Age megabundle including stuff from two prior 13th Age bundles, but also $99 worth of new stuff as well (like Bestiary 2 and Shards of the Fallen Sky).


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 22, 2022)

Voadam said:


> Bundle of Holding has a 13th Age megabundle including stuff from two prior 13th Age bundles, but also $99 worth of new stuff as well (like Bestiary 2 and Shards of the Fallen Sky).



There is so much good stuff here to put into your games (13th Age, DnD, PF). Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 24, 2022)

Columbia Games has made _HârnMaster Third Edition_ and the _Geshtei Castle_ supplement each 50% off! Click on the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 25, 2022)

Lucky Dice Games has made their entire store 40% off for the rest of the year! Moreover, their new 5E adventure _The Bespelled Bandits of the Burgandy Briar_ is 50% off from now through December 31st!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 25, 2022)

Fat Goblin Games is having a 24-hour Christmas sale! Until the end of today, each of their products has been marked down to $1.00 only! 

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 26, 2022)

The Red Room is having their End of the Year Sale: from now until the end of 2022, all of their products are 20% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 27, 2022)

Hardcover books are fifty percent off at Barnes and Noble in the US, December 26 and 27. In store. Rumor has it some games are also.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 30, 2022)

MonkeyBlood Design has a 50% off sale for the next Week. They do OSR and 5e stuff like the Midderlands


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 1, 2023)

From now through January 2nd, Ken St. Andre of Trollgodfather Press has made _The Game of Skrumm aka Trollworld Chess_ available for *FREE* download! Grab it while you can!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Yaztromo (Jan 1, 2023)

I suppose this is it, with RPG Sales of 2022... thank you to everybody that flagged some good opportunities here!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2023)

Yaztromo said:


> I suppose this is it, with RPG Sales of 2022... thank you to everybody that flagged some good opportunities here!



Happy New Year! On to the sales of 2023!


----------

